
The "Acid King," Serving Life Without Parole - umanwizard
http://theinfluence.org/the-acid-king-serving-life-without-parole-speaks-to-the-influence/
======
bostonpete
I'm not complaining because I know that's forbidden, but how loosely is
"anything that good hackers would find interesting" being interpreted these
days?

As best as I can tell, nothing is off topic... (?)

~~~
candu
"I'm not complaining oh wait yes I am see what I did there."

More seriously: the many connections between computing and the psychedelic
counterculture are well documented. (Markoff's "What the Dormouse Said" is an
excellent read in this vein.)

Discussions of disproportionate sentencing also strike a chord with "good
hackers" who are aware of the history of CFAA sentencing, the Aaron Swartz
debacle, and other terrible misadventures in our modern legal framework.

If anything, this remark shows your deep ignorance of the broader cultural /
political context of computing far more than it points to any inadequacy of
the article in question.

~~~
bostonpete
Bullshit, it was a legitimate question. I don't make a habit of complaining
about stories being off-topic and generally I could care less. But if there's
a notion of on-vs-off-topic, I don't see the harm in clarifying it or
discussing it within the community once in a while.

You comment raised some interesting points -- I don't see why you had to throw
in the insulting tone and phrasing.

------
jcoffland
This article barely scratches the surface of this story. It says nothing about
Krystle Coles, Todd Skinner or the torture of Brandon Green. If you are
interested I recommended watching the VICE video on Krystle Coles (even though
it is highly biased) and reading
[http://thislandpress.com/2013/07/28/subterranean-
psychonaut/](http://thislandpress.com/2013/07/28/subterranean-psychonaut/) as
a start.

------
cheeze
Cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:KxXSpHj...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:KxXSpHjLDcoJ:theinfluence.org/the-
acid-king-serving-life-without-parole-speaks-to-the-
influence/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
asciimo
Vice produced a documentary about one person's experience living in the
missile silo/drug factory.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7qliVpGEk0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7qliVpGEk0)

~~~
triangleman
Isn't that the girl who kidnapped and tortured Brandon Green?

[http://thislandpress.com/2013/07/28/subterranean-
psychonaut/](http://thislandpress.com/2013/07/28/subterranean-psychonaut/)

~~~
jcoffland
Krystle claims she was also tortured but Brandon said she was involved in his
torture. They were all extremely high on a cocktail of hallucinogens so it's
hard to tell what really happened.

------
cpeterso
Hamilton Morris, Vice science editor and son of documentary filmmaker Errol
Morris, has a 20-minute episode about this missile silo LSD factory: _Getting
High on Krystle_

[https://youtu.be/r7qliVpGEk0](https://youtu.be/r7qliVpGEk0)

~~~
jcoffland
It's a 20 minute video about how he's in love with Krystle. Still it's
interesting.

------
adamnemecek
No drug ruins lives like LSD riteguise? /s

